# 2009 Murano fuel gauge not working



## Dcal1963 (Jul 11, 2014)

When I started it up the fuel gauge went way past full all the way till it stopped. When I shut the car off, it went down to full..when usually it goes all the way down to Empty. It did this 3-4 times. I let the car sit for a while, and tried it again. This time the gauge started on E and went to Full..the tank is full. I have since put 50-60 miles on it and the gauge is still on full. Is this just a sending unit issue? Is there a CB I can test?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There is a Nissan TSB (#NTB10-035a) regarding inaccurate fuel gauge readings in 2009-2010 Muranos. It instructs to replace the main and sub fuel senders, however, it states the gauge is not reading all the way full, which is different from your concern. You might want to refer to the FSM for the diagnostics for your problem and fuel sender testing. 

You can get the TSB at NissanHelp.com:

Nissanhelp.com Forums

Try Nico Club's site for a downloadable factory service manual.


----------



## Dcal1963 (Jul 11, 2014)

ok..thank you very much!...interesting thing is that I do not have any engine codes showing....


----------

